# 365 days of Chris Baca



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Not to be missed, at least by those who don't mind him, those who don't get along with his style, and you know who you are, please do not press play or shoot the messenger, it'll f up 2018 for us both, thanks in advance....

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLYop5Qrli10FJjGYTT4MQ2RmFpney-il9


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have been watching these and really enjoying them.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have been watching these and really enjoying them.


Might be just me and thee then, enjoying them that is


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I always listen to the podcasts too , have done from day 1. It's had not to like Chris Barca .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think he's fab! Thanks for the link


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I think he's fab! Thanks for the link


No probs, and that makes it three then


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm a fan. We both love skateboarding and coffee so what's not to like ??


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Top bloke tells it like it is


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Been watching too


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have been watching/following him for a long time.

Really like his style & his skill. 5 stars from me.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha! Yes he's a likeable guy and you can learn a lot from watching his stuff. Somehow he's charismatic and likeable enough that I find all his yo-ing, 'supping and keepin' it real endearing where normally I'd struggle with anyone else. Long may his portafilter drip!


----------



## Squashy (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks Mines, enjoying watching through these


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Your cup is on the tube @Mrboots2u!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

does he still hate the naturals?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Stanic said:


> does he still hate the naturals?


I must've missed that. I looove good naturals, so funky.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MyPressi Twist Anyone else got one of these little beauties?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> MyPressi Twist Anyone else got one of these little beauties?


Unfortunately not,

Looks cool though. How do you get on with yours?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Haven't used it in ages - makes pukka espresso. Shame the company went under - it's really well made.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

igm45 said:


> Your cup is on the tube @Mrboots2u!!


Its a dam fine cup .....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> MyPressi Twist Anyone else got one of these little beauties?


Got one in a cupboard.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Got one in a cupboard.


That good then?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think we're a pretty small club, Mark


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

igm45 said:


> I must've missed that. I looove good naturals, so funky.


I asked him under one of his blogs, the reason was "they are boring"

I then lost interest in his performances


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Stanic said:


> I asked him under one of his blogs, the reason was "they are boring"
> 
> I then lost interest in his performances


Neither does Scott Rao, they have a point you know


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Neither does Scott Rao, they have a point you know


yeah, the coffee is probably hard to sell to general public


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Neither does Scott Rao, they have a point you know


Are you not a fan either?

Does their appeal run out a few years in?

As you know I'm new to decent coffee and discovered naturals last year, they were eye openers for me. Will they bore me soon? Are they tried one, tried them all?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

igm45 said:


> That good then?


Makes nice espresso, for sure. But as with any of these stand alone, non mains, espresso makers, you have pre heating, rinsing assembling - when things are going well, it's great. When not, it's disheartening. Intermittent performance of the N2O cartridges (4-5 shots per cartridge for doubles) was bit of a bind, some brands don't fit well & misfire. Bestwhip Cream 24 are N2O cartridges I have, that work.

Still have the best part of a box of them, so when I tie up a couple of brewed coffee projects, I may give it another spin.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stanic said:


> yeah, the coffee is probably hard to sell to general public


Tell that to the Brazilians.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Tell that to the Brazilians.


Oh the Keen Brazilian was loveeely...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the full natural brasilian beans I had lately were excellent


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> MyPressi Twist Anyone else got one of these little beauties?


I have one and once you get it hot is as good a shot as most machines, just a bit of a faff to get the most out of. Immense fun though (that could also be a result of a leaking seal and nitrous oxide







) Did see a link on here somewhere to a guy making the central plate / valve which is a cast item?

John


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I really didnt think i'd like him or his style, but the whole cat and cloud enterprise is really so darn likeable.

It might be my favorite coffee media outlet now.


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow I never saw these. Thx for posting!


----------

